# Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung



## zebbi (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor kurzem die Liebe zum Fischen (wiederentdeckt) und habe mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen meine Fischerprüfung zu machen.

Ich war schon drauf und dran mir bei amazon 1-2 Bücher zur Vorbereitung zu bestellen nur wollte ich vorab noch ein paar Fragen klären. Vllt. könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen:

- Ist ein solcher Vorbereitungskurs Pflicht oder kann ich auch die Bücher für mich selber durchackern und dann so zur Prüfung gehen?

- Wie oft (ca.) sind die Termine im Jahr für die Prüfungen oder ist das  von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden?

Mein Arbeitskollege sagte mir nämlich vor kurzem, dass man in Bayern auch seit kurzem solch einen Test "online" durchführen kann. Wie sieht´s denn dann mit dem praktischen Teil aus...muss ich dafür dann auch nach Bayern fahren und dort diese ablegen?

Ich danke euch schonmal im Voraus.
Wär echt nett, wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten könntet

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ronny N. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung*

@zebbi,

bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt sind 30 Stunden Pflicht.
Denke mal das es in den anderen Bundesländern ähnlich ist.

Ronny N.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung*

Gilt für Bayern!


zebbi schrieb:


> - Ist ein solcher Vorbereitungskurs Pflicht oder kann ich auch die Bücher für mich selber durchackern und dann so zur Prüfung gehen?


Vorbereitungslehrgang ist Pflicht.



> - Wie oft (ca.) sind die Termine im Jahr für die Prüfungen oder ist das  von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden?


In Bayern einmal pro Jahr (1. Samstag im März) incl. Wiederholungsprüfung am letzten Samstag im Juni.



> Mein Arbeitskollege sagte mir nämlich vor kurzem, dass man in Bayern auch seit kurzem solch einen Test "online" durchführen kann. Wie sieht´s denn dann mit dem praktischen Teil aus...muss ich dafür dann auch nach Bayern fahren und dort diese ablegen?


Von wegen. Die Prüfung ist zwar online, allerdings kann diese nur in bestimmten Prüfungslokalen abgelegt werden. Die Prüfung online hat den Vorteil, das man bei nicht bestandener Prüfung beliebig oft wiederholen kann; allerdings auch nur in bestimmten Prüfungslokalen und nur bei den angesetzten Terminen

Normalerweise sollte aber jedes Bundesland (Deins willst Du ja nicht nennen) eine ausführliche Informationsseite haben die alle Fragen klärt. Also Google anwerfen und selbst suchen.


----------

